# Another one of mine :)



## Abby (Sep 21, 2014)

This is a black Jaguar done in pencils, A3 size. Have really been getting into graphite lately


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2014)

amazin...there's so much movement going on


----------



## LeeC (Sep 21, 2014)

I have to agree with escorial. If one took a photo, the light would seldom be just right to capture the movement in a still. Here, you bring the Jaguar alive with just the right shading to accentuate the rippling muscle movement. 


Well done


----------



## TKent (Sep 21, 2014)

Amazing! Now when I login, I look at my friends thread to see if there is a new posting from Abby!! Your working is simply incredible.


----------



## Abby (Sep 21, 2014)

AWww, thanks tkent, you just made my day!  Thanks escorial & Lee also, glad you like him


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 21, 2014)

Impressive depth and such flawless shading. I'm blown away by your talents.


----------



## Abby (Sep 22, 2014)

Ah thanks pluralized!


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 22, 2014)

Stunning, Abby! Your skill level is astounding. Is there a _Grandmaster_ title in drawing? Because you definitely qualify.

Keep up the amazing work! :encouragement:


----------



## Abby (Sep 22, 2014)

AW thanks Kyle, I'm just a little fish in a whole sea of great artists though


----------



## Gumby (Sep 22, 2014)

Abby said:


> AW thanks Kyle, I'm just a little fish in a whole sea of great artists though



That may be true, but you are not a little fish here in the WF pond.  I think we only have one other artist whom I would put in your class of talent. 

Your leopard is phenomenal!


----------



## Abby (Sep 22, 2014)

AW thanks Gumby, I really like this forum!  I worry I am hogging this section though!


----------



## Mistique (Sep 22, 2014)

That's breath taking. So beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Abby (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Mistique


----------



## LeeC (Sep 22, 2014)

> AW thanks Gumby, I really like this forum! I worry I am hogging this section though! :smile:



Hog on please.


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 22, 2014)

Amazing! I'm always in awe of such visual artists as you. Great work and talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 22, 2014)

When I was a kid I wanted to draw more than anything else in the world. It was because of drawings like this. I was then, and am still to this day, terrible. Put a pencil in my hand and it might as well be a club.


----------



## Abby (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 23, 2014)

Graphite is not an easy medium. You can only get it so dark. Nice job!


----------



## Abby (Sep 23, 2014)

I find it the easiest medium to work with


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 23, 2014)

Love the slightly flattened ears, taunt muscles, predatory glint in his golden eyes, this predator is ready to pounce! :5stars:  Thanks for sharing!  Peace...Jul


----------



## Cran (Sep 23, 2014)

I've looked and looked, but cannot find a way to add a "*Blown Away by this post*" button. There are times when "Like" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Abby (Sep 23, 2014)

Hehe thanks Jul 

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you Cran! I may have to hug you for that


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 25, 2014)

Bloody hell thats awesome !


----------



## Abby (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha, Aw thanks for that Fivetide!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 1, 2014)

the skill displayed is admirable but for me, that subtle colouration of the eyes is truly the master stroke, truly excellent work here Abby. I hope this is added to your portfolio?


----------



## Abby (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Ethan! I actually sold this one *shock horror* but I have added it to my digital portfolio


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2014)

Abby said:


> Thanks Ethan! I actually sold this one *shock horror* but I have added it to my digital portfolio


Yay!


----------



## escorial (Oct 4, 2014)

pure quality..got them back from framers yesterday..wow


----------



## MM22 (Jan 2, 2015)

The implied movement here is excellent! Compositionally, stylistically, and technically, this is a great piece.


----------



## Abby (Jan 5, 2015)

Escorial they look GREAT in those black frames, just what I would've chosen!


----------



## vulpineCaptain (Jan 16, 2015)

I have to be honest: When I first saw the image, i thought it was a photograph. It wasn't until i noticed the rocks below the panther's paws that i realized this was a drawing! This is fantastic, i love the way the eyes bring life into the whole piece, they are what first caught my attention!


----------

